# £10 prescription glasses



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

On Martin Lews's Money Saving Expert

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/de...paign=nt-oneliners-one&utm_content=9#specky10


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys,
Just ordered a cheap pair of sunnies for work,
Misty


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

mistycat said:


> Thanks guys,
> Just ordered a cheap pair of sunnies for work,
> Misty


Hi misty

I ordered mine last week and so far I've had 6 Emails trying to persuade me to order "extras" or asking for daft information. Just tell them NO and eventually they'll get the message.


----------

